# Music Inspired By PC



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Uh...[nervous] I was thinking about this forum a couple hours ago, and the beautiful people on it. And so I improvised something on piano.

You may need to turn up the volume a bit. I hope you enjoy it--it's kind of unorthodox.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/uy5whimbnzw/081009- for pc.mp3


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Selene said:


> Uh...[nervous] I was thinking about this forum a couple hours ago, and the beautiful people on it. And so I improvised something on piano.
> 
> You may need to turn up the volume a bit. I hope you enjoy it--it's kind of unorthodox.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/uy5whimbnzw/081009- for pc.mp3


Very nice. I like the transitions of unorthodox to orthodox. hehe. How long have you been playing the piano? I have not played it in ages.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks.  I've been at it for 15 years.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I wish I could download music from my phone, but I'll have to walk to the library within the next few days to check this out. I'm briefly house-sitting for someone who took her computer with her. I'm always interested in what the other musicians are up to around here, though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm listening to it now. It is beautiful, but with a lot of tension. It is melancholy and uncomfortable, with moments of resolution and hope, a lot like real life. Thank you so much for posting this.


----------



## de l'eau salée (Nov 10, 2008)

Gosh, the piano is such a beautiful instrument. I really liked this, great job!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

That is beautiful, and I hope you continue playing the piano, you have a real talent for it.


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you enjoyed it. ^_^


----------



## EvilByte (Aug 5, 2009)

<3

Play me music anytime.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

gorgeous selene! i like the subtle play with dissonance, like various sort of stones being dropped in a pool of water... some skip a few times, there are moments of interplay between the splashes, yet the underlying calm always returns... you can see the reflection of the clouds passing by overhead, oh, look there's a hummingbird! roud:


----------

